# Black Phantom tetras



## Mark Evans (26 Jun 2009)

OK, 2 birds one stone.

this is my fish choice for autumn blush and also an image that i like, rolled into one post.

i've bought 12 of these little things. I'm an absolute noob when it come to fish, i just struggle to see them in a scape so i always end up buying loads of fish and it becomes untidy. i like these so i may expand the shoal.   

i've made this image larger than i usually do, so click on it


----------



## Dan Crawford (26 Jun 2009)

Crackin' shot and a great choice of fish, bang another 10 in there


----------



## John Starkey (26 Jun 2009)

Hi mark,they look cool,but me personally I would only put another 5 in,
Regards john


----------



## samc (26 Jun 2009)

man i post on too many of your threads but its hard not too  

great shot AGAIN and you leaves on your anubias look very healthy


----------



## ceg4048 (26 Jun 2009)

Oooh, lovely shot Mark. Truly delicious. Don't see anything wrong that choice of fish.

Cheers,


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jun 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> Oooh, lovely shot Mark. Truly delicious.



Clive, thanks mate. To be honest mate, i owe just about 90% of what i do to you! To sustain good plant health, EI and CO2changed my plant keeping or rather your advice. believe me clive, you Dan man!



			
				samc said:
			
		

> man i post on too many of your threads but its hard not too



i'd miss you if you didnt   



			
				john starkey said:
			
		

> I would only put another 5 in,



might be right mate   



			
				Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Crackin' shot and a great choice of fish, bang another 10 in there



cheers matey.


----------



## rawr (26 Jun 2009)

I think they're a great fish for this aquascape, no ttoo common too which I like!  Like others said, I think you should put a few more in though.


----------



## JamesM (26 Jun 2009)

Nice choice of fish mate... add more


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2009)

Great shot, plants looks extremely healthy and the fish are awsome  5*****


----------



## TDI-line (26 Jun 2009)

I think these are lovely fish, and were my second choice before my rummynose's.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jun 2009)

cheers guys!  8)


----------



## Jase (26 Jun 2009)

Good and unusual choice Mark, they look great and that shot is a beauty    I'd only put another 5 in max.


----------



## aaronnorth (26 Jun 2009)

dam that is a good shot!


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jun 2009)

Jase said:
			
		

> Good and unusual choice Mark, they look great and that shot is a beauty  I'd only put another 5 in max.



cheers matey   



			
				aaronnorth said:
			
		

> dam that is a good shot!



cheers Aaron, i also got some great full tank shots too   I'm beginning to find my style with these flash heads. i also experimented with different coloured backgrounds


----------



## TLH (26 Jun 2009)

One of the first fish I ever kept. Crackin' little tetra and nice choice for any tank.


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jun 2009)

here's a couple more. i've just taken these. i've had it set up most the day so i can just fire shots of practising etc. 

i did swap the backgrounds for a light blue one and white. its amazing at what a completely different feel backgrounds give! 

All of these images are just one flash head as i'm isolating small areas. when it comes to proper shoot time i'll pull the tank out and light it properley, with a little advice from tonser.





my fave...





click on em to see em slightly bigger.


----------



## LondonDragon (26 Jun 2009)

Great shots Mark, I wish I could keep plants that nice looking and clean lol
Those make some awsome wallpapers, don't forget to add them to your site


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jun 2009)

LondonDragon said:
			
		

> Those make some awsome wallpapers, don't forget to add them to your site



good thinking


----------



## Jase (26 Jun 2009)

I forgot you have the Pencils, wish i'd gone for some in mine, they had some nice ones in Coxwell Aquatics the other week. I went for a huge shoal of Espei instead, not complaining as they're top banana   

Do you shoot in RAW? Please excuse my laziness for not checking EXIF myself


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jun 2009)

Jase said:
			
		

> Do you shoot in RAW?



allways jase. it allows for full control over....2 most important things IMO

exposure
white balance 

contrast is also dealt with within RAW editing. these images are straight from camera placed on a background in PS.

the addition of flexible lighting has allowed me to pinpoint and control light over certain areas.


----------



## Jase (26 Jun 2009)

The reason i ask is, do you convert them to jpeg to put them online? It pains me to convert my RAW images...


----------



## Mark Evans (26 Jun 2009)

Jase said:
			
		

> It pains me to convert my RAW images...



premium RAW shooter is the best for bulk conversion. it's actually painless for me. I'll convert to tiff, the edit it...borders etc, curves. then save as a jpeg. still a big file then upload on photobucket.

i've done that many it's real easy now   

heres' with tank lights alone and white background. it changes everything.


----------



## Garuf (26 Jun 2009)

I love the white background. Makes me wish I had an interest in photography, it's pretty inspirational stuff!


----------



## Jase (26 Jun 2009)

That last picture to me, doesn't look right. It's overexposed and cant decide on the subject, the ones previous were much better


----------



## Mark Evans (27 Jun 2009)

Jase said:
			
		

> That last picture to me, doesn't look right. It's overexposed and cant decide on the subject, the ones previous were much better



yep, your right. i saw it on Dan's monitor today, and i did over do it. it was just a snap though, no effort in the back lighting. i'll pay more attention in the future.

goodness, i just cant stop taking images!


----------



## Jase (27 Jun 2009)

Haha! You can never take too many shots and i'm sure everyone will agree with me saying you do take a lot of great images from those I have seen in my short time here so far.


----------



## skinz180189 (27 Jun 2009)

How are you getting on with using flash? I haven't tried it, I only have the built in flash on my D40, and figured it would just bounce off the glass, even with a CPL.

And does it not scare the fish?


----------



## Mark Evans (28 Jun 2009)

Jase said:
			
		

> Haha! You can never take too many shots



too true!   



			
				skinz180189 said:
			
		

> How are you getting on with using flash?



loving it!



			
				skinz180189 said:
			
		

> And does it not scare the fish?



no, no apparent signs that they don't like it. there quit content.


----------

